# GM invests in LYFT



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/05/technology/gm-invests-in-lyft.html

They really need to invest in advertising. A lot of people do not know about this ride sharing.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

They want us to do the advertising. They give us codes to hand out to everyone.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I’m talking about national. Like TV and print. 

Code is for someone who is using the service already. Also, I’m talking about East coast. I know in LA and SF Lyft is very popular.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

The codes I'm taking about are for new users. Yes they should do some advertising but Uber sort of cornered the market already. When people think rideshare, they are already thinking about Uber.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...lion-in-lyft-to-bolster-alliance-against-uber


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

That’s what i’m talking about. hahaha

Maybe do one durning the Super Bowl or something.


----------



## Bro1999 (Oct 14, 2015)

500mil from GM will certainly help. The 2016 Volt is almost the perfect ride share vehicle.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I would drive a pink Volt 50 hours a week with a mustache emblem on all four doors if they gave me one for "advertising " purposes.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

They see a future where cars are not sold to individuals, but rather are accessed through a network of self driving cars. GM is positioning itself for that market change. What you see now is the transition phase. Lyft and/or Uber are the software and network infrastructure. So once the cars are ready, everything will be in place.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/05/technology/gm-invests-in-lyft.html

G.M.'s support includes more than financial backing. As part of the investment into Lyft, G.M. will work on developing a so-called autonomous on-demand network of self-driving cars, an area of research to which companies like Google, Tesla and Uber have all devoted enormous resources in recent years.

G.M. will also work with Lyft to set up a series of short-term car rental hubs across the United States, places where people who do not own cars can pick up a vehicle and drive for Lyft to earn money. Daniel Ammann, president of G.M., will join Lyft's board of directors.

*"We strongly believe that autonomous vehicle go-to-market strategy is through a network, not through individual car ownership," John Zimmer, Lyft's president, said in an interview.
*


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...lion-in-lyft-to-bolster-alliance-against-uber


Sharecropping in the 21st Century.

So lets see... GM will be renting cars to people who don't own cars so they can drive to pay for the rental and hopefully make a little extra

Great for GM. Great for Lyft.

For the drivers - just makes it an even lower margin and more people out driving which means more sitting around.

And do you really want to get driven around by someone who does not OWN their car... i.e. someone with little driving experience. Yeah. Between cars and motorcycles I am conservatively over 500,000 miles driven


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Possibility buy out. GM will probably do allot of R&D on driverless cars and how to apply the app technology.

Does anyone know if uber partnered with anybody like ford or the such? I don't believe so.

This will be lyft's saving grace. Best thing that could've happened to them. This is actually a nail in Uber's coffin.

Who can build a driverless car quicker?? Uber design one from scratch or GM that pretty much already has everything in place to release one in a year or two. Compared to 10+ years to design one from scratch?

Ubers management screwed up. There's a saying, "you don't have to reinvent the wheel."

Did uber really think the car companies would sit on the sideline, lose market share and let a little pissy app take over the auto industry.

Based on what I have seen over the years and how things are normally done in industry, in order to move forward you partner with companies that are Value Added Business' (VAB's) to your company to move it to the next level.

What uber and their complete ignorant management have done is gone two steps back. Still waiting for them to go one step forward.

GM is a powerhouse. The valuation for GM is $88.47 Billion and the valuation for Uber is??? That's right, they don't release a 10-Q do they. They just have paid off analyst throwing out numbers. $50 Billlion, $60 Billion all hearsay.

This is no longer Lyft against Uber. Uber has a new opponent, it's called General Motors. The number one vehicle used in car service, that's right the Chevy Suburban.

Anyone comparing Lyft to Uber at this point has lost focused or just doesn't understand business.

GM's revenue income for last year was $152.35 Billion. Ubers?? Not released. Speculation with nothing to back it up.
GM's operating Cash Flow for last year $12.63 Billion. Ubers??

This is really good news for Lyft. GM will keep them afloat. They will incorporate the technology into the vehicles and are leaps and bounds above Uber or even google. Remember, calling a car to pick you up is just an app. It can be programmed in 6 months with the right qualified people. Then again, GM just bought an app for $500 million. Like I said, "no reason to reinvent the wheel."

Think about it, cars now have sensors and cameras in them that can keep them in the lanes, active cruise control so you can set a distance from the car in front of you instead of the speed, on board wifi. Every year the technology in cars jumps leaps and bounds.

GM already has the facilities to make it. Google and Uber do not.

First Uber loses LAX pickups, now Lyft partners with one of the big three. Must suck for Travis being such a narcissist that he can't realize he wont be able to do it all without help. Travis ego is his achilles heal.

The good news, Uber still has UberEATS to fall back on. Maybe they can partner with YELP and EAT24 since Side Car has gone under. Instead of $1.65 SRF, they can make a $1 per meal delivery.

Watching Uber disintegrate into nothing will be very educational. It will be studied in business school on what not to do.

One more nail in Uber's coffin

Where are all those analysts today that value Uber so high? Would love to hear a comment from them. Maybe they could reconfirm their valuation and this time provide data to back up the diarrhea that runs from their mouth. Any firm that would actually back Uber with a valuation at this point are hacks. They are doing it blindly.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/04/technology/gm-invests-lyft-uber/index.html


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

John Zimmer has joined the dark side.

_"Yes, I think being able to partner with such a large and successful company that has an amazing vehicle platform as well as a leadership in car connectivity allows us to really take steps towards that future we're all excited about with autonomous cars."_

Your friend with a car will soon become your friend the robot car, with a pink mustache.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You should all quit now cause working for these companies will cost the economy and will have a dramatic impact. Really why is GM investing in Lyft? Ellen Musk said I don't need Uber ill make my own app. GM should do the same.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> You should all quit now cause working for these companies will cost the economy and will have a dramatic impact. Really why is GM investing in Lyft? Ellen Musk said I don't need Uber ill make my own app. GM should do the same.


Why develop an app from scratch, they just bought one for $500 million that already works? It's better than putting all that money, time and resources in developing one from scratch. GM was smart. They picked up the under dog at a good price.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Well fk driverless cars are coming and their ain't sht we can do about it. On the bright side. It looks like Lyft is offering a better deal then uber with its car rental program and with the prospect of being put out of a job in 5years it might be the perfect fit to rent a car for the short term. Lyft is always gonna be the better option for drivers, but in the end delivery and transportation drivers will probably go bye bye in the next decade do to automation


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Lyft making a big play for the self-driving market with it's partnership with GM.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...r-alliance/ar-AAgkxYN?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=UP22DHP
http://www.industryweek.com/emerging-technologies/gm-invests-500-million-lyft
http://www.wsj.com/articles/gm-inve...plans-system-for-self-driving-cars-1451914204
http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/04/technology/gm-invests-lyft-uber/index.html

Some interesting quotes:
_-The partnership also marks Lyft's boldest declaration yet that it intends to operate with self-driving cars in the future.

-In October, GM said that autonomous fleets of its electric Chevy Volts would be on the road in 2017._

..and from other sources:
_-General Motors Co. is betting $500 million that ride-hailing services such as Lyft Inc. will be crucial to the future of autonomous-driving vehicles and the transformation of an industry dominated by car ownership. WSJ, 1/4/16_

_-Founded in June 2012, Lyft has 700 employees and 315,000 active contract drivers in 190 cities. *Taking the driver out of the equation would go a long way toward reducing Lyft's payroll.*" Industry Week, 1/4/16_

-GM plans to have an autonomous fleet of its electric-powered Volts ferrying riders on its campus in Warren, Mich., later this year. _ Industry Week, 1/4/16_

And this should be particularly alarming, especially in cities flooded with too many drivers on both platforms who are finding it difficult to even make minimum wage:

_-John Zimmer, president and co-founder of Lyft, told CNBC today that the rental cars would allow potential recruits whose own cars do not meet Lyft's qualifications to work as Lyft drivers. _"We actually have thousands and thousands of signups for individuals whose cars don't qualify," he said. "Whether it's a year requirement or the size of the vehicle. We can now market to those individuals who have already applied but didn't have the right car. As well as let people know that this is a really great income-earning opportunity, whether or not you have a car." _Industry Week, 1/4/16_

And with every pax I drop off or every ride I take, I help these two companies fund my demise as a driver.

In the end...Good for them. Bad for drivers.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

GM will probably give free Lyft ride cards to customers leaving their cars for service, which will bring more riders to the service. I could also see GM getting Lyft to add more categories like Uber's to promote their more luxurious cars like Cadillac Escalades.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Self driving cars??? Did any of these arrogant nerds see Terminator?? Or iRobot??


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Well fk driverless cars are coming and their ain't sht we can do about it. On the bright side. It looks like Lyft is offering a better deal then uber with its car rental program and with the prospect of being put out of a job in 5years it might be the perfect fit to rent a car for the short term. Lyft is always gonna be the better option for drivers, but in the end delivery and transportation drivers will probably go bye bye in the next decade do to automation


Mark Zuckerberg is getting rid of Assistants. Yah, driverless cars will have a lot of regulation to go through.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*Lyft, GM Teaming Up To Create Fleet Of Driverless Cars *
Updated January 4, 20166:30 PM ET Published January 4, 20162:53 PM ET
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...teaming-up-to-create-fleet-of-driverless-cars

If you hail a ride using the on-demand app Lyft, that car could one day be self-driving.

On Monday, Lyft announced a new partnership with General Motors, which is pumping half a billion dollars into the software startup and joining the board. One of the things they're doing is planning to build an autonomous fleet.

They haven't released a specific timeline on when, though in the future, when you call the on-demand car service, the vehicle likely won't have a human driver.

But it will have options, like Wi-Fi or TV. Lyft CEO John Zimmer explains: "Maybe you're with your family and you want to take a weekend trip. And you get a family Lyft, and you have the ability to watch a movie and relax, enjoy the time together with your family."

*Aggressive Move to Win Drivers*

Lyft and GM also announced that starting immediately, they're rolling out a new service for the human Lyft drivers of today to rent vehicles, instead of use their own.

Monday's announcement is big for the young ride-booking industry, and the old car-owner business.

Lyft is the nation's second-most-popular ride-hailing app. Uber is the top, the household name. And the companies compete fiercely - for customers _and_for drivers.

Many drivers buy a car, just to work for an on-demand service. And many drivers lie to their insurance companies, claiming the car is for personal - not commercial - use.

Now Lyft is reducing the burden. "This rental hub is part of a theme that you've seen from Lyft," says Zimmer, "of doing things to improve the driver experience and to invest in drivers."

Last November, the company launched a feature called Express Pay, enabling drivers to get paid the same day instead of every two weeks.

*Community Cars*

GM is in the business of selling cars to people. The partnership with Lyft is a radical departure from that business model. In the short-term, GM will rent cars to drivers. In the long-term, GM will build a self-driving fleet in which cars are owned by a company - not bought by individual consumers.

GM President Dan Amman says the move to step away from the owner-driver model is not cannibalizing his business. It's growing in a new area: big cities, where people don't want to deal with the headache of owning and parking cars. They want on-demand access.

The average American household spends more than $8,500 every year to own and operate a vehicle, according to a AAA report, and often, say for commuting purposes, those cars are being used by just one person.

"We're growing in places where we've been less strong historically, and putting ourselves right at the forefront of this change. Our view is the change is going to happen," he says. "We want to be driving it and leading it."

Although, when it comes to autonomous cars, Lyft and GM are not alone.* Google and Ford will create a joint venture* to build self-driving vehicles, according Yahoo Autos. *Uber CEO Travis Kalanick says his company plans to have a self-driving fleet by 2030*.


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

Hw the F**k self drive cars work when Idiot pax show a wrong pick up 65% of the time

hmmmm.......may be the Car could understand the pax text as well..........LMAO..........anyone know if 

these things could do a U turn on Sunset Blvd ? Hands down Noobies are experts on this one ( well at least till

they get the first ticket ).


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

I know in the Miami market, Lyft needs to find a way to increase the number of riders not drivers in rental cars nor driverless vehicles.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Bro1999 said:


> 500mil from GM will certainly help. The 2016 Volt is almost the perfect ride share vehicle.


The volt has an odd back seat configuration, and you can only fit 3 pax max, instead of 4.


----------



## UberBro (Mar 5, 2015)

I just saw this on the news yesterday. In my opinion, great move for Lyft, bad for GM. Why partner up with a ride-sharing app, despite it being so well known and spend $500 mill of the taxpayer's money when you can hire your own of group of techs and make one yourself? Aren't we still bailing GM out of bankruptcy? Uber and Lyft are only tech apps, they dont have any cars of their own and no shop to repair them, only servers and overprivilaged millenials who screw the drivers out of their pay. Why would GM partner up when they can cut the middleman altogether and make their own app?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Time to start planning autonomous car service stations .. Good investment?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I wonder what happens when the Super Bowl goes to the first town where all is run by Lyft and their autonomous car. The game is over and everyone orders their Lyft ride! 50,000 people trying to figure out which one is theirs! LOL!


----------



## Dominc Scott (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't think this would work in any way shape or form. I could see so many accidents in the uture with these autonomous cars and even immense vandalism. 
Having a human driver, a majority of the time, keeps the rider in check.

Imagine the things they'd do. Would have the get in a pink stached volt with body fluids all over the interior. Change the game but the riders will still be grody and jaded.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

driverco said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...lion-in-lyft-to-bolster-alliance-against-uber
> 
> Huge for Lyft thought they would bow out like sidecar as previous $ was 39million 500 million is a huge boost so I guess there will be 2....
> 
> ...


Dealerships make money on trade ins. Car companies know if you have to sell the car yourself you'll keep it longer because it's a hassle. You can also do it even if you're upside down.

Also it's instant gratification. Most people buy off the lot and want the new car NOW. They also want a place to look at it and test drive.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Well fk driverless cars are coming and their ain't sht we can do about it. On the bright side. It looks like Lyft is offering a better deal then uber with its car rental program and with the prospect of being put out of a job in 5years it might be the perfect fit to rent a car for the short term. Lyft is always gonna be the better option for drivers, but in the end delivery and transportation drivers will probably go bye bye in the next decade do to automation


In California, the government created a new law that says that "driverless cars" must have someone at the helm, simlar to pilots are required in airliners, though it's possible they could be fully automated. This, of course, defeats the whole purpose of driverless cars in ridesharing, which is to eliminate the driver.

also, if the vehicle had no driver, how can they claim it is "rideshare" when a machine isn't sharing anything. it becomes a taxi, at that point, does it not?


----------



## KofiTaxi (Aug 18, 2015)

UberBro said:


> I just saw this on the news yesterday. In my opinion, great move for Lyft, bad for GM. Why partner up with a ride-sharing app, despite it being so well known and spend $500 mill of the taxpayer's money when you can hire your own of group of techs and make one yourself? Aren't we still bailing GM out of bankruptcy? Uber and Lyft are only tech apps, they dont have any cars of their own and no shop to repair them, only servers and overprivilaged millenials who screw the drivers out of their pay. Why would GM partner up when they can cut the middleman altogether and make their own app?


No, we're not. They have paid back the borrowed amount plus interest. US Treasury actually made money off the bailout.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

When you watch a sci-fi movie about some futuristic hi-tek robotics company just think about it now ..one of those companies will be called lyft or Uber lol.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> In California, the government created a new law that says that "driverless cars" must have someone at the helm, simlar to pilots are required in airliners, though it's possible they could be fully automated. This, of course, defeats the whole purpose of driverless cars in ridesharing, which is to eliminate the driver.
> 
> also, if the vehicle had no driver, how can they claim it is "rideshare" when a machine isn't sharing anything. it becomes a taxi, at that point, does it not?


To bypass any laws and regulations they are going to recruit gamers, especially ones that play forza motorsports, to control the autonomous vehicles.

They'll pay these gamers, I mean remote drivers, 75 cents per ride.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> To bypass any laws and regulations they are going to recruit gamers, especially ones that play forza motorsports, to control the autonomous vehicles.
> 
> They'll pay these gamers, I mean remote drivers, 75 cents per ride.


Seven year olds in the Philippines. 10 cents an hour.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

KofiTaxi said:


> No, we're not. They have paid back the borrowed amount plus interest. US Treasury actually made money off the bailout.


That is true. But so many people, even people that worked at GM for decades, were laid off when they closed down some plants.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Lyft is a shit company , GM. Is a shit company. Perfect company , this will be a wasted investment . 

Driverless cars will not happen. Not now anyways. I would not put my life in one no way! Humans are driving for free in their own cars, why would they need this? 

Fast forward.... Driverless cars will be posting here how they can't make it ; )


----------



## Dominc Scott (Nov 2, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> Lyft is a shit company , GM. Is a shit company. Perfect company , this will be a wasted investment .
> 
> Driverless cars will not happen. Not now anyways. I would not put my life in one no way! Humans are driving for free in their own cars, why would they need this?
> 
> Fast forward.... Driverless cars will be posting here how they can't make it ; )


HAHAHAHAHAHA I'M SCREAMING OMG xD


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Do you guys really have confidence in driverless cars? I just don't. I don't see how a programmed car can recognize and respond to dangers the way a human can. Let's say some guy has a matress on the back of his pickup truck and it falls off while on the freeway right into the lane. A human knows the slow the *** down as soon as he sees the mattress topping over and get ready to swerve. How does a self-driving car look at a scene the way a human does and anticipate what's about to happen. Does a self-driving car know how to swerve around dangers and potholes, or deers that run out in front of a car at night? And the thought of self-driving 18 wheelers will be enough to keep me off the road. I'm not a believer in self-driving cars being safe. Just so many variables that could never be accounted for by programmers.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Muki said:


> Do you guys really have confidence in driverless cars? I just don't. I don't see how a programmed car can recognize and respond to dangers the way a human can. Let's say some guy has a matress on the back of his pickup truck and it falls off while on the freeway right into the lane. A human knows the slow the *** down as soon as he sees the mattress topping over and get ready to swerve. How does a self-driving car look at a scene the way a human does and anticipate what's about to happen. Does a self-driving car know how to swerve around dangers and potholes, or deers that run out in front of a car at night? And the thought of self-driving 18 wheelers will be enough to keep me off the road. I'm not a believer in self-driving cars being safe. Just so many variables that could never be accounted for by programmers.


No. We've had autopilot for 100 years, yet no pilotless passenger jets. And all they have to do is take off, fly at altitude, and land.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

It's a strange world when the first thing that crossed my mind was 500 million isn't that big a deal. They need to sell cars and ride share may have had an impact on their sales. Buy into the market encourage the use of their products maybe? Just thinking out loud are there angles besides robot cars? If the business model of lyft and über changes then where are they? There needs to be more to this than robot cars.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

JerseyBoy911 said:


> Self driving cars??? Did any of these arrogant nerds see Terminator?? Or iRobot??


I didn't see either of those films. Were they any good?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Possibility buy out. GM will probably do allot of R&D on driverless cars and how to apply the app technology.
> 
> Does anyone know if uber partnered with anybody like ford or the such? I don't believe so.
> 
> ...


Also should be studied in business school, is the real power of market branding, because the over all different between Uber passengers and Lyft passengers is like night and day, Uber and Lyft show the power of branding..

Lyft = your friend with a car, sit in the front Seat and talk with your friend.

Uber = your private professional driver, sit in back seat and turn head to right and look out passenger window and day dream about the guy you just had sex with.

Both uber and lyft had video on the client apps showing this.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberBro said:


> I just saw this on the news yesterday. In my opinion, great move for Lyft, bad for GM. Why partner up with a ride-sharing app, despite it being so well known and spend $500 mill of the taxpayer's money when you can hire your own of group of techs and make one yourself? Aren't we still bailing GM out of bankruptcy? Uber and Lyft are only tech apps, they dont have any cars of their own and no shop to repair them, only servers and overprivilaged millenials who screw the drivers out of their pay. Why would GM partner up when they can cut the middleman altogether and make their own app?


Lyft's value isn't just the app. Their customer data base also has value. GM didn't have to sink any money into R&D and all the overhead associated with it. My personal opinion, they got a steal. Partnering with Lyft, offering discounts on new cars to current drivers and passengers alike. It's not always about the product they are offering but also their data base of drivers and customers.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Lyft's value isn't just the app. Their customer data base also has value. GM didn't have to sink any money into R&D and all the overhead associated with it. My personal opinion, they got a steal. Partnering with Lyft, offering discounts on new cars to current drivers and passengers alike. It's not always about the product they are offering but also their data base of drivers and customers.


Ok GM, lots of drivers on the road like me, paying Santander $173 per week or more for a car, GM do you have any plans to help us out, been paying for over a year, so its not like I am a credit risk..


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Ok GM, lots of drivers on the road like me, paying Santander $173 per week or more for a car, GM do you have any plans to help us out, been paying for over a year, so its not like I am a credit risk..


I would think GM could give better rates as they own their own financing. The Santander company was an opportunist. They new how much money the drivers were making so they made the payment fit what they can afford instead of what the payment should've been.

Then when uber cut rates, repo.

Few issues. Sub-prime lender and lack of experience with uber management. Uber should've been hand in hand with these vehicle leases. Making sure the payments that were setup could be afforded by the rates. But uber not having experimented through the drivers under the bus

But I do think financing though GM would definitely be better. I wouldn't doubt if they would have a special program for lyft. And GM will actually do the analysis as far as feasibility of being paid back. They will compare a 40 hour week and how much the actual pay it is before they end up with a bunch of cars back.

Just my opinion.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

maui said:


> Sharecropping in the 21st Century.
> 
> So lets see... GM will be renting cars to people who don't own cars so they can drive to pay for the rental and hopefully make a little extra
> 
> ...


Bingo !! ^^^^^^^

I'm close to 2 million


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Ok GM, lots of drivers on the road like me, paying Santander $173 per week or more for a car, GM do you have any plans to help us out, been paying for over a year, so its not like I am a credit risk..


Not trying to be mean 
173 is about 72 minim rides after cut 
How do you do it ?


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Not trying to be mean
> 173 is about 72 minim rides after cut
> How do you do it ?


Uber always quotes me around $25 - $27 / hr. 
I have my dead hours, as well as all the times I am off because I am in neighborhoods I don't want to pick up a return fare, or I have gone offline to avoid being re-pinged for a pain in the neck pick up (15+ min)

I am more like $18 when all is said and done (my calculated actual, not Uber's inflated) 
So $173 a week, that is like 10 hours driving before you would start making money... I am assuming you are paying for gas (return car filled) so that makes it more like 12 hours. Pretty much closer to 11 or 12 hours when you add in other dead time before you even start.

Sharecropping. Plain and simple.

And you ever wonder why Uber has recently been touting going into the inner cities to recruit x 1000s of new drivers.

Disgusting.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

_http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/16/10325672/california-dmv-regulations-autonomous-car

California's Department of Motor Vehicles has issued draft regulations that would put the kibosh on Google's steering wheel-less autonomous car, as well as any use of autonomous cars without a human inside.

The Golden State has the most robust regulation of autonomous car development in the country. That's great, if you're a company looking for a friendly legal environment to test your autonomous car program.

That's bad if you're a company like Google that is looking to really push the boundaries. The proposed rules require all autonomous automobiles be equipped with a steering wheel and pedals to drive on public roads, so an on-board human (also required) can take over should things go awry. That means Google's self-driving car, complete with giant black button (to make it go) and giant red button (to make it stop in case of emergency), will be forbidden if the regulations stand as proposed._


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/05/technology/gm-invests-in-lyft.html
> 
> They really need to invest in advertising. A lot of people do not know about this ride sharing.


It's not ridesharing


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

This idea will never get off try ground. GM made s bad investment but a good investment for Lyft. Good PR for them


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Everyone is not going to embrace this technology, if your airline had no pilot, would you still fly, I wouldn't,

Think about that water landing that was all the news a few years a go, would a computer controlled airline made that incredible landing, I think not..


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Everyone is not going to embrace this technology, if your airline had no pilot, would you still fly, I wouldn't,
> 
> Think about that water landing that was all the news a few years a go, would a computer controlled airline made that incredible landing, I think not..


Hope you're correct 
All i need is 25 more years


----------



## UberJay! (Jan 8, 2016)

JerseyBoy911 said:


> Self driving cars??? Did any of these arrogant nerds see Terminator?? Or iRobot??


Don't forget "Johnny cab" in "Total Recall"!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Even with all the hype , I really doubt Driverless cars will be around anytime soon.
Just think of all the revenue the government would stand to loose once the physical human driver component is eliminated. No more DMV fees, traffic tickets. Remember some of the biggest lobbyist are the insurance companies. 
I know for a fact the CHP is making a killing on those HOV lane violators every morning on the 55 fwy.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Why develop an app from scratch, they just bought one for $500 million that already works? It's better than putting all that money, time and resources in developing one from scratch. GM was smart. They picked up the under dog at a good price.


Would it really cost anywhere near 500 million for GM to develop an app from scratch, sidecar is no more, why not buy sidecar's app, that app is way better than Lyft or Uber..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W


jo5eph said:


> Even with all the hype , I really doubt Driverless cars will be around anytime soon.
> Just think of all the revenue the government would stand to loose once the physical human driver component is eliminated. No more DMV fees, traffic tickets. Remember some of the biggest lobbyist are the insurance companies.
> I know for a fact the CHP is making a killing on those HOV lane violators every morning on the 55 fwy.


Wow, all that money gone by by..


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Would it really cost anywhere near 500 million for GM to develop an app from scratch, sidecar is no more, why not buy sidecar's app, that app is way better than Lyft or Uber..


I think it's not just the app they want but also the customer base. As well as the driver base. They can outfit the drivers with cars as well.


----------



## cferrel (Dec 14, 2015)

JerseyBoy911 said:


> Self driving cars??? Did any of these arrogant nerds see Terminator?? Or iRobot??


I would build the Terminator. I dont have kids so if I make good money why not?


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/05/technology/gm-invests-in-lyft.html
> 
> They really need to invest in advertising. A lot of people do not know about this ride sharing.


 Didn't our tax $ bail GM out in 2008-2009. That's real great GM has ****ing money to invest millions of dollars in companies like Lyft. It's bull shit, I hate our corporate welfare system.


----------

